# Independent Trading Co. Offers PRM70DZ Mens Two-Color Deluxe Fleece Zip Hood



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

This unique two-color men’s full-zip hoodie, offered by Independent Trading Co., is not your standard two-color fabric where the outside and inside are different colors. This is a deluxe fabric that not only gives you the two-color combination, it also gives you a hint of the inside color on the outside fabric. Too difficult for words, this is a one-of-a-kind must-see style. 

Style PRM70DZ is made of 7.5-ounce pre-laundered 55% cotton/45% polyester fleece blend. It has a 100% cotton 21 singles face yarn, which creates an ideal printing surface. 

Prelaundered fabric gives this trendy style a super soft feel. Fashion details include a #5 contrast coil kissing zipper, sewn eyelets, and an mp3 holder and eyelet in the front pocket. It also has an unlined hood, contrast flat drawcord and 1x1 ribbing at the cuffs and waistband. Split-stitch double needle sewing and twill neck tape offer added durability. 

Men’s sizes range from small up to 2XL. Colors include black/silver, charcoal/white, classic navy/turquoise, cobalt/collegiate blue. A matching junior’s style, PRM650DZ, also is available in a multiple of colors and sizes small through extra-large. 

Independent Trading Company has been a leading supplier of custom and blank fleece since 1987. It offers basic and fashion styles for men, women, and youth. For more information, contact Independent Trading Co. at (877) 366-9911; (949) 366-9911; fax (949) 366-5488; e-mail: [email protected]; Facebook: Independent Trading Co.; or visit the Website at www.independenttradingco.com.


----------

